# Yellowfoot eggs



## Yvonne G (Jun 1, 2014)

I tried to find my original post on this same tortoise, but I don't know if I posted it in 'Health' or in 'Breeding' and I just plumb can't find it, sorry. I posted a picture of the tortoise's X-Ray. She had a very swollen cloaca - it looked almost like hemorrhoids. She had pooped out 3 eggs on top of the ground, and I had her x-ray'd and there were 4 more inside, with one of the eggs having a little bump like a pimple on one end. 

After messing with her for a couple of weeks, trying everything in my arsenal that I knew to try, she still had a swollen cloaca and the eggs were never laid, so I decided to allow nature to take its course and I just left her alone to be a tortoise.

This was back in the first part of September, last year. Two of the three eggs exploded in the incubator yesterday.

This evening I was closing up all the tortoise houses and making sure everyone was inside, and I found eleven eggs in a sort of hole with most of them on top of the ground. Four of them are chalked, and one of those has the pimple from the x-ray. The other seven are brand new eggs.

I'm so glad and what a relief! This is a pretty small female and probably should not have been put with a male until she had some size on her.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 1, 2014)

I had nothing better to do, so I continued to look for my original post. It was under Yellowfoot tortoises...surprise! So here is the link:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/prolapse.79744/


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 1, 2014)

After seeing her 'held' eggs, and the fact that they have chalked, it makes me wonder what tells the embryo not to grow yet. How amazing if they would have hatched inside the tortoise. The first live birth??? Sorry - its late and past my bed time.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 9, 2014)

Well, these eggs were deposited in June, and it is now December. The house has many gnats flying around, and when you lift the lid of the incubator, gnats fly out. I took a close look at the eggs, and the one with the 'pimple' on it had tiny maggots around the shell. So I took it and the substrate under it out and gently opened the egg. It was phewie rotten! I should have opened it outside. Phew! So now I don't hold out much hope for the others from June. But this was the only one with maggots. 

I leave eggs in the incubator until they either explode or grow maggots. So, time will tell.


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 9, 2014)

Hopefully some will hatch . If they do can I have first dibs at buying one of them beautiful yellows?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 9, 2014)

Of course. But like all babies hatched here, Will takes them to San Diego and sells them from there.

Don't worry...if I get any babies out of this group of eggs, the Forum will be the first to hear about it!


----------



## tortadise (Dec 9, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Of course. But like all babies hatched here, Will takes them to San Diego and sells them from there.
> 
> Don't worry...if I get any babies out of this group of eggs, the Forum will be the first to hear about it!


Fingers crossed for yah Yvonne.


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 9, 2014)

Yeah, fingers crossed (pacing back and fourth looking a wrist watch waiting on them babies ) haha


----------



## kathyth (Dec 9, 2014)

Very cool! Hope they hatch


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 9, 2014)

mike taylor said:


> Yeah, fingers crossed (pacing back and fourth looking a wrist watch waiting on them babies ) haha



*knocks Mike out of the way* Nope, me first!!


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 9, 2014)

Man it's not black Friday sales! (Remember the wife plays roller derby and I hold the tackling dummy) so you will have to hit the crap out of me . Hahaha


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 9, 2014)

mike taylor said:


> Man it's not black Friday sales! (Remember the wife plays roller derby and I hold the tackling dummy) so you will have to hit the crap out of me . Hahaha



 I like a good challenge.


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 9, 2014)

Hey, Jacqui look what I got at Kelly's! One of them little leopards . You just got knocked out the way !


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 9, 2014)

mike taylor said:


> Hey, Jacqui look what I got at Kelly's! One of them little leopards . You just got knocked out the way !


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 9, 2014)

mike taylor said:


> Hey, Jacui look what I got at Kelly's! One of them little leopards . You just got knocked out the way !



Is it from the same hatch that Jeff picked me up one a few weeks back?  (Chuckles, so much fun acting like spoiled brats)


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 9, 2014)

Damn!


----------



## tortadise (Dec 9, 2014)

Haha you two.


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 9, 2014)

She got me kelly what can I say? ????


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 9, 2014)

Oh yeah you didn't get a chocolate sunblast sulcata tortoise! Nana Nana boo boo!


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 9, 2014)

Where did you go Jacqui?


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 10, 2014)

mike taylor said:


> Where did you go Jacqui?



Sitting here being quiet. Figured I would show Yvonne my mature responsible side. I figure I'll impress her to get ahead of you and get that future hatchling. 






...do you have ANY idea how hard it is for me to act mature and responsible? Geesh hatch already eggs, I don't think I can keep this up for another minute, let alone days upon days...


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 10, 2014)

Yeah, I need more tortoises like I need a hole in my head . But I can't pass up a yellow!


----------

